# local 728 waiting and waiting



## jimmyk (Aug 26, 2010)

Sitting and waiting for work here in south Florida.
I don't want to lose the house.

Willing to travel, Does anyone know if book 2 is moving anywhere?

Prayers go out to all brothers and sisters going through these hard times. God bless


----------



## al13nw4r3LC76 (Apr 6, 2009)

I heard that Oregon is moving some book 2's. I also know that some apprentice's in my local are able to travel up to 112 and are working on a windfarm up there. 6 10's I cant say for sure if J-Mans book 2 are going out or not there though.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

al13nw4r3LC76 said:


> I heard that Oregon is moving some book 2's. I also know that some apprentice's in my local are able to travel up to 112 and are working on a windfarm up there. 6 10's I cant say for sure if J-Mans book 2 are going out or not there though.


Not so much here in Oregon. My local, 932, hasn't dispatched anyone out of Book 2 in years but that's okay because we're greedy and we've got enough to keep us busy in-house :whistling2:

280 is pretty slow. Local 48 has the big Intel thing going on, I guess that's supposed to clear Book 1 and dip into book 2 later this year. But I don't know all the details, our resident Local 48 hand is banned from this site.


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

112 has about 60? people on book 1 and 300 or so on book 2. Pretty sure you have to be there in person for book 2? A guy probably could get a book 2 job there if he had a camper or something and could show up every AM. Give them a ring. Think it's mostly wind farm work. I checked into going down there and they wouldn't let me sign book 1 till I'd worked in the local for a year or something like that. I'm about done with the unions for the most part but I work for whomever is hiring.


----------



## running dummy (Mar 19, 2009)

I heard terre haute, Indiana put out book 2 in 8 weeks or less...


----------



## Jmohl (Apr 26, 2011)

If you're willing to scab, there's plenty of companies in Fl. Sunrail may help some of you union guys, a couple of proposed big jobs around mouse town, by not much else for the big outfits. The smaller union shops have pretty much dried up....


----------

